# Naturteich - Vorstellung mit Fragen



## Terrarianer (10. Jan. 2016)

Hallo an alle, 
ich bin neu hier im Forum und ich wollte einmal eine andere Meinung hören.
Ich habe schon so einige Threads hier gelesen aber bin nie so richtig schlau draus geworden.
Zu meiner Person:
Ich halte seit seit etlichen Jahren Aquarienfische und Reptilien. Auch gehe ich gerne angeln.
Wir hatten als ich klein war immer 2 Teiche. 
Nun habe ich ein schönes Freizeitgrundstück entdeckt und  habe es schon 2 mal besichtig und wollte es demnächst kaufen. 
Zu dem Grundstück: 
Es gehört ein Teich dazu. 
Laut Google Maps eine Fläche von 140m2 und laut meiner Messung an einigen Stellen, eine mittleren Tiefe von 1m. (0,7 - 1,5 m)
Der Teich wird vom "Berg"- Wasser gespeist und der Wasserstand ist ziemlich konstant.
Das Grundstück ist von mir ca 1 gute Stunde entfernt und ich bin nicht jeden Tag da. Vielleicht 1 mal im Monat oder im Sommer etwas öfter.
Es gibt auch keinen Stromanschluss ( später Solar) also auch keinen Filter etc. 
So nun zu meinen Fragen:
Schön fände ich es wenn ich mir das Abendessen angeln könnte. Ich habe an Schleien gedacht und vlt. einige kleine Rotaugen. Was nimmt man denn da an Besatz?
Was aber auch schön wäre wäre ein Teich mit ansehnlichen Fischen. (Grob gesagt sowas wie Goldfische).
Da ich das nicht jedes Jahr ändern möchte weiß ich nicht was JETZT die bessere Entscheidung ist?
Nicht dass ich dann nach dem Kauf da stehe und komplett ahnungslos bin. 

Hier dann noch einige Bilder:


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Jan. 2016)

Terrarianer schrieb:


> Schön fände ich es wenn ich mir das Abendessen angeln könnte. I


Auf 140 m² wird ohne zufüttern nicht schnell genug etwas wachsen das du da mehrfach Abend essen kannst.


----------



## Patrick K (11. Jan. 2016)

Willkommen....(hier könnte dein Namen stehen)


Ich sehe viel ....... sehr viel ....... sehr sehr viel Arbeit , bis zur Fischhaltung , aber MANN hat ja sonst nichts zu tun.

Das ganze wird sicher noch viel schöner , wenn es den mal angelegt ist.


salve Patrick


----------



## Terrarianer (11. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
ich weiß dass es viel Arbeit ist, aber ist es wirklich soviel? 
Es soll nicht für jedes Wochenende für ein Abendessen reichen sondern so 5-6 mal im Jahr einen Fisch bringen. 
Gruß Jonas


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

So wie das auf deinen Bildern aussieht könnte das ganze auch unter Naturschutz stehen
hier bei uns in NRW wär das so egal ob es dir gehört .
ansonsten viel Erfolg damit  ist auch so nee Tolle Landschaft zum Erholen


----------



## Patrick K (11. Jan. 2016)

Naja sagen wir mal so ,kommt drauf an wie dick die Schicht von verfaulten Blätter ist, die da in der Tiefe lungert. Ich würde die Laubbäume, direkt am Teich,  entfernen, sonst wird es jedes Jahr viel Arbeit

salve Patrick


----------



## Terrarianer (11. Jan. 2016)

Ja die Bäume wollte ich sowieso großzügig zurückschneiden. Das Ganze steht in einem Landschaftsschutzgebiet. Kein Naturschutz. 
Muss man den Teich trockenlegen und entschlammen?


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Terrarianer schrieb:


> Muss man den Teich trockenlegen und entschlammen?


so wie das aus schaut könnte eine Entschlammung gut sein


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

ist denn eine Quelle vorhanden


Terrarianer schrieb:


> trockenlegen


----------



## Terrarianer (11. Jan. 2016)

Ein Abfluss ist vorhanden. Eine Quelle nicht. Das Wasser kommt vom umliegenden "Berg". Außerdem fließt unterhalb des Teiches ein kleiner Bach.


----------



## samorai (11. Jan. 2016)

Hi Jonas!
Wenn Du soviel vor hast, dann würde ich erstmal mit einem Wassertest anfangen.
Bevor einige Arbeiten umsonst sind. ....... zum testen Wasser auf ca. 20 Grad erwärmen!

Ron!


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2016)

Dann wird er wahrscheinlich durch drückendes Grundwasser versorgt, ist der Wasserstand das ganze Jahr stabil?


----------



## S.Reiner (11. Jan. 2016)

Wenn das so einfach geht dann würde ich dir eine Grundreinigung empfehlen da kannste nichts Falsch machen
nur was wird mit dem ganzen Schlamm


----------



## Terrarianer (11. Jan. 2016)

Der Bach liegt eigentlich +- 2m unterhalb des Teiches. Wie reinigt man den den Teich ohne Wasser und Stromanschluss. Das Wasser bekäme ich noch raus und dann?


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2016)

Notstromaggregat, Wasser wird es von alleine nachdrücken.


----------



## Terrarianer (11. Jan. 2016)

Ja das habe ich auch gedacht. Und wie bekommt man den ganzen Schlamm hinaus?


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2016)

Ich denke am effektivsten wäre ein Bagger mit breitem Oberlöffel. Vorausgesetzt der Bagger kann hinfahren.


----------



## Terrarianer (11. Jan. 2016)

Das denke ich eher nicht. Wenn dann eh nur vorne. Die tiefste Stelle ist jedoch hinten. Geht das auch mit der Schaufel oder gleich mit der Wasserpumpe? Von der Aquaristik kenne ich den Mulmabsauger. Gibt es sowas für den Gartenteich oder so einen Trick?


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Jan. 2016)

Die Kanalreiniger mit ihren 100 er Schläuchen haben einen wahnsinns Sog. Die können das bestimmt, dabei geht aber auch sämtliches Getier über den Jordan.


----------



## Terrarianer (11. Jan. 2016)

Wenn mann dann den Teich voher schon anfängt zu leeren und dann die Fische (es sollen Karpfen drin sein) abfischt und die den Rest machen wäre super. 
Was ist sonst denn zu beachten? Wie sieht es denn mit Tieren aus?


----------



## samorai (11. Jan. 2016)

Eventuell mit einen Teich-Sauger und Stromaggregat und Kopfhörer, es wird ganz schön knattern! Anderer Seits gibt es Motorpumpen wo die Ansaugseite ein 50 HT-Rohr ist und an der Austritt-Seite ein C-Schlauch aufgeschraubt wird, den C-Schlauch an einer Stange mit Panzerband befestigen und dann Spülen.
3. Möglichkeit Harke mit Stielverlängerung für das ganz grobe,dh. Äste, Laub und Früchte wie Eicheln oder Erlenfrüchte.
Ja, der Kanalreiniger ist ne verdammt gute Idee!

Ron!


----------



## Terrarianer (11. Jan. 2016)

Was kommt denn von Kosten auf einen zu? Grob geschätzt oder eventuell alle Punkte die zu ändern sind?


----------



## samorai (11. Jan. 2016)

Ron!


----------



## Terrarianer (12. Jan. 2016)

Wäre gut zu wissen was Kanalreiniger fragen? Oder was die Reinigung bei anderen gekostet hat?


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Jan. 2016)

Ich denke da genügt ein Anruf beim Kanalfritze, der wird dir sagen was es kostet.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Jan. 2016)

Saugwagen ca. 80 bis 120 Euro die Stunde. Plus Anfahrt. Max 8 m³. Wenn das Wasser schnell nach strömt ist der Saugwagen überfordert.
Vergiss es.

Besorgst dir einen alten Kinderpool. Eine Woche Urlaub und schönes Wetter. Dann eine Stromaggregat und eine Schmutzwasserpumpe mit richtig Leistung.
Pumpst das Wasser ab und sammelst die Fische in den Pool. Packst die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle. Nun wird dir der Zufluss klar werden. Wenn wenig dann mit Schaufel Karre und Brettern durch den Teich.

Wenn noch paar Euro vom Kauf über sind .... Besorge dir einen etwas größeren Kettenbagger 25 to oder so der kommt bis 5 m weit. Das ist schon ein Stück. Mit Fahrer 80-100 Euro die Std. plus Transport.
Sonst gibt es noch Langarmbagger mit 17 bis 21 m Auslage.....kosten noch ein paar Euro. Sollten aber reichen den Teich so auf 2 m tiefe zu bringen. Ggf auch mit Wasser.

Aus welcher Ecke bist du den. Mir fallen zu Langarmbagger so auf die Schnelle Barnekow, SER Rosenburg und HKL ein. Wobei du bei HKL wohl selber einen Baggerfahrer besorgen musst. Schätze günstiger bekommst du einen Langarmbagger im Winter. Ist alles machbar und nur eine Frage des Geldes.  Ggf kannst du auch einen Erdbauer anfragen aus der Umgebung des Teiches. Mach mir mal einen Pauschalpreis für ein mal mal Tiefer. Die haben zumeist Pumpen, Aggregate und ähnliches auf dem Hof. Bezüglich der Fische musst du dann selber dabei sein zum einsammeln.


----------



## Terrarianer (13. Jan. 2016)

Also es soll noch ein neues Gartenhaus und Solaranlage gekauft werden. Dann auch noch das verwilderte Grünzeug auf dem ganzen Grundstück entfernt werden. Das schlägt alles schon tief in die Tasche. Ich wollte jetzt nicht mehr als 1000€ für den Teich ausgeben. Ich weiß nicht ob ein großer Bagger so nah an den Teich kommt. Dafür müsste die Zufahrt viel breiter sein und bis zum Teich alles entfernt werden.
Man könnte doch die Schmutzwasserpumpe in die hintere Mitte setzen.  An die tiefste Stelle.Wenn der Schlamm zu fest für die Pumpe wird einfach mit einer 2ten Pumpe Wasser aus dem Bach nehmen und so den Schlamm wieder verdünnen. Und so den Schlamm von den Seiten in die Mitte befördern.Sozusagen wie mit dem Hochdruckreiniger. Oder stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor?
Es gibt sogar Schmutzwasserpumpen mit Häcksler.


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

Hi,

http://www.boels.de/mieten/pumpen/schmutzwasserpumpen/schmutzwasserpumpe-diesel-135-m

ich denke sowas wäre das richtige..... der Schmutzdurchlass ist bei 86mm.


----------



## Terrarianer (13. Jan. 2016)

Leider ist diese Pumpe nur für Geschäftskunden 
Allerdings gibt es auch leistungsschwächere Pumpen für unter 100€/Tag. So eine sollte ausreichen. 
http://www.boels.de/mieten/pumpen/schmutzwasserpumpen/membranpumpe-benzin-75-m


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

hi,

nein, da kannst du auch als Privatperson mieten, auch die größeren Sachen.

Ich denke die kleinere ist zu klein, insbesondere wenn das Wasser nachdrückt, Aber ein Versuch wäre es wert, wenn es nicht klappt mußt du dann eine größere nehmen.


----------



## mitch (13. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Jonas,

hast schon bei Google gesucht?
z.B.
https://www.google.de/#q=fischteich+ausbaggern
https://www.google.de/#q=weiher+ausbaggern+Genehmigung

wo ein Teich ist sind ja meistens noch mehr - wenn ja frag halt mal die Besitzer wie die das machen


----------



## Terrarianer (13. Jan. 2016)

Ich habe mal auf rPreisangebot geklickt und da steht dieses Produkt ist nur für Geschäftskunden. "Achtung! Dieses Produkt ist ausschließlich für Geschäftskunden bestimmt"
Die meisten Teiche in der Umgebung sehen sehr verlassen aus. Da stehen Hütten als wenn sie aus dem Krieg kämen. 
Ich denke ich probiere mal mit einer etwas kleineren. Ich habe auch gesehen dass es Pumpen von 60m3 /h gibt welche  nicht mal so teuer sind? Was spricht gegen den Kauf 2 solcher?


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

Die meisten sehr günstigen sind aus Russland, rostender Guss, und nach 1 Woche spätestens sind die Schrott.


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2016)

GUS rostet ????


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

jeppp, ist irgendwie so ein Eisenguss, keine Ahnung, stand bei mir im schmutzwasserfass nach dem EBF, riss nach 1 Woche die Hufe hoch, beim herausnehmen fiel mir das Messer ab und das Gussgehäuse war stark oxidiert (sah aus wie Rost).


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Jan. 2016)

Ja ja die Russen,    entweder Top Qualität oder Grottenschlecht. Ich bin mal an einen russichen Spaten gekommen, der ist aus Titan gefertigt, unkaputtbar.


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ja ja die Russen,    entweder Top Qualität oder Grottenschlecht. Ich bin mal an einen russichen Spaten gekommen, der ist aus Titan gefertigt, unkaputtbar.



und???????


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Thorsten, 
hier mal was zum Thema GUS  
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...KenS3xwt_rc2YZI4A&sig2=IuUN8vx9YKDUoZz2Fg8nDw
Nicht böse gemeint 
Zum Guss, arbeitest du mit Salz im Teich?


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Jan. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> und???????



Ich weiß, mit einem Spaten kann man keinen Teich auspumpen.


----------



## Digicat (13. Jan. 2016)

He Jungs ... jetzt laßt mal die Kirche im Dorf ...

Einen so herrlichen Naturteich zu einem Pool machen zu wollen ist doch frevel.

Warum wollt ihr blos immer nur Leben zerstören.
Laßt den Schlamm Schlamm sein.
Der Teich wird ausreichend mit Frischwasser versorgt, bekommt also immer genug O² um den Fäulnisprozess anzukurbeln.
Ich wette da liegt nicht viel Schmoder drinnen.

Was ich tun würde wäre das Ufer leichter Gangbar zu machen. Also etwas die Vegetation mit bedacht zurück schneiden.
Aber um Gottes willen nicht alles.
Überhängende Äste als Ansitze würde ich für jagende __ Libellen und vielleicht auch einen fischenden Eisvogel stehen lassen.
Genauso wie mehrere flache Uferstellen für trinkende Tiere ünd Vögel belassen oder wenn nicht vorhanden schaffen.

Du schreibst das ist Naturraum, dann lass es auch einen Naturraum sein und mache keinen Zierteich daraus sondern lass die Natur an deinem Teich teilhaben.

Angeln im eigenen Teich ... ein NoGo für mich als Teichbesitzer.
Setze doch nicht Fische in den Teich das ich sie nachher wieder qualvoll ( für die Fische) herausfische und auch noch verspeise.

Alles in allem ist das ein Paradies für Tier und Mensch wenn man den auch die Natur Natur sein läßt.

Vögel zwitschern, Libellen schwirren umher, hin und wieder ein glucksen eines Karpfen oder ein sonores quacken eines Frosches ... die Stille, sitzend auf dem Bankerl die Sonne geniesen ...

Genuß Pur ..
Erholung Pur ...

Das Paradies

In diesem Sinne

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> hier mal was zum Thema GUS
> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...KenS3xwt_rc2YZI4A&sig2=IuUN8vx9YKDUoZz2Fg8nDw
> Nicht böse gemeint
> Zum Guss, arbeitest du mit Salz im Teich?



nie nicht, danke, platsch, reingetreten, lach


----------



## tosa (13. Jan. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Zum Guss, arbeitest du mit Salz im Teich?



manchmal, aber sehr selten, überlege gerade..... hmmm, könnte evtl. etwas restsalz gewesen sein, muss dann aber <0,1% gewesen sein. trotz allem war das schneidmesser der Knaller....... das sah nach 1 Woche aus als wenn es schon 100 Jahre in betrieb war. ah, ich weiß es, das schneidmesser war lackierter stahl, könnte es das gewesen sein? denn dort war der Rost am Gehäuse am größten.


----------



## Terrarianer (13. Jan. 2016)

Natürlich will ich es natürlich lassen und die Natur behalten. Es bleibt auch weiterhin ein Naturteich. Für mich wäre das Zerstören der Natur wenn ich den Teich betoniere, Koi's einsetze und asiatische Pflanzen einsetze. Wenn ich Schleien und Rotaugen einsetze ist das ja einheimisch. Außerdem finde ich es schlimmer Fisch aus unkontrollierter Zucht/Haltung aus China zu essen der statt sich sein Futter zu suchen nur Medikamente bekam. Wenn ich einen Fisch aus meinem Gewässer fange und ihn schonend töte dann weiß ich erstens dass man im Fisch keine Rückstände von jeglichem Schwermetallen bzw Medikamenten vorfinden wird und zweitens dass er ein schönes Leben hat.


----------



## Digicat (13. Jan. 2016)

Wie geschrieben ... ICH könnte es nicht ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Terrarianer (14. Jan. 2016)

Der Teich ist ja auch so angelegt worden. Es ist kein natürlich entstandener Teich. Wenn es ihn schon seit 100 Jahren geben würde dann weiß man ja dass sich das Gleichgewicht eingestellt hätte aber bei einem künstlischen Teich bedarf es meistens etwas Pflege.


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2016)

Servus

Ein künstlicher Teich ist nach meinem Empfinden, ein Teich der mit Folie abgedichtet ist.

Das ist ja bei deinem Teich nicht der Fall.
Es fließt Wasser zu und auch ab.

Damit werden auch Nährstoffe, die durch den Verfaulungsprozeß entstehen abgeführt. Auch Fischkot wird dadurch reduziert, wenn auch in gelöster Form.

Die Pflege würde ich auf "Ufer-Freihaltung" in gemäßigten Stil machen.



> Der Teich ist ja auch so angelegt worden. Es ist kein natürlich entstandener Teich.


Viele Bombentrichter und Abbaugruben sind im Gleichgewicht.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

